

Scaling Yelp from 0 to 139M Unique Visitors - stopman
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2014/10/scaling-traffic-from-0-to-139-million-unique-visitors.html

======
DigitalSea
Not quite the in-depth technical breakdown article I was expecting. I am a big
scale nerd, so I love reading the finer details of how a company like Yelp
managed to scale and build out its product. I guess you had to be at the talk
to get the finer details.

I would love to know more about size of data, languages used, size of teams
involved and how things like front-end dependencies are managed. Perhaps a
follow-up article?

